# fdisk: Class not found with (Extended DOS (LBA)) slice



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2009)

I am trying to edit slice 2 *size* with fdisk:

```
2: sysid 15 (0x0f),(Extended DOS (LBA))
```
It holds win *D:* and *E:* drives

After I came to this part and answered yes:

```
Should we write new partition table? [n] y
fdisk: Class not found
fdisk: Failed to write sector zero
```

What is a problem here?

I use 8.0-STABLE


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2009)

God dammit! Why no one is helping me?! 

Anyway..., fdisk is being used on a "live" filesystem, so that is a reason for

```
fdisk: Failed to write sector zero
```
and has been fixed by:

```
# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
```
Furthermore, this error stayed:

```
fdisk: class not found
```
and can be ignored, as I successfully used fidsk.

Transition(geom_*) is in progress, so until fdisk and bsdlabel got fixed one can use gpart(8) instead.
Which I didn't.


----------

